# Six Mile Corner report 12-16



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

Lake Audubon Fishing Report

Ice has come very fast with the cold snap we have had. Last week at this time you could walk on it and this weekend we have 8 to 14 inches in the bays and main body of the lake. You can walk on or use a 4 wheeler in most spots. Some guys are driving on it and putting their permanent Ice Houses on.

I THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS SAFE ICE. Measure the thickness for yourself and use your best common sense in making the decision to drive on it. No fish is worth your life.

As for the fishing, the catching is really good right now on both sides of the lake. Good spots are Velva Bay, East End Cabin site, 3-Mile, Nelson Bay and off the Totten Trail boat ramp. Many fish being reported caught using Genz Worms, Buckshot Rattlers, plain treble hooks and Russian Hooks. Most fish are 14 to 18 inches with some nicer ones being caught. Fish in 12 to 21 foot of water.


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Fishing has been really good around dusk at 15 feet on the southside.


----------

